# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Jorgo Bllaci

## pelin

JORGO  BLLACI

---------------------------

  ***
kaq deshira ne po mbajme fshehur,
sa dhe vetes trembemi t'ia themi,
rrugeve te jetes,si te dehur
endemi dhe s'dime se ku vemi...
1957(19vjec)

***
...........................
po nga mjegull' e kohes se ikur,
ndodh qe shpesh ndonje ze na jehon
mallengjenjes,i larget,i mbytur,
dhe padashur ne shpirt na trishton...
1960

***
.......................................
ja keshtu,moj mike,qenka jeta:
ndodh qe nganjehere,per cudi,
lodhet prej mesimeve te veta
edhe behet foshnje ,porsi ti .
.....................................
1961

***
...............................
ne vitet tona,s'duhet te genjejme
me lote shpirtin,se s'ia vlen,vella,
qe dashurine e vogel ta shperblejme,
keshtu si ti ,me dhembje te medha!
1963

***
dy hapa larg,e vite per t'arritur
atje,ku per cdo cast na vete malli,
atje,ku bujarisht fal jeten diell' i ndritur,
atje,ku po na qajne per se gjalli.

dy hapa larg,vella,dy hapa larg,matane
pas mureve te lagesht e te erret
po na vajton liria,qe prej saj na ndane,
sepse me fort e deshem nga te tjeret.
1964(ne burg)

***
gezimn' e dashurise syzezes a sykaltres
    ia falim krejt,asgje per vete s'mbajme;
zhgenjimn' e dashurise me mikun me te afert
    mundohemi vellazerisht ta ndajme;
kurse kujtimn' e saj e fshehim diku thelle,
     porsi kopraci i prrallave thesarin,
dhe kycim  dyert mire kur vemi e perkedhelim,
se trembemi mos vijne e na e marrin.
1984

***

                       L.Poradecit
"Naimi preu shkurret,shkuli ferrat,
pastaj qilizme truallin punoi;
fidanet mbollen me durim te tjeret
dhe vreshti i bukur shpatin gjelberoi.
kur vajta une atje--me tha Lasgushi,
nje mbremje buze gjolit tek shetisnim,--
hardhite kishin lidhur vile rrushi,
por,kemi etje,dukej sikur flisnin.
ahere c'bera? neper shkemb te malit,
nje brazde hapa deri te burimet
dhe me se fundi,ujerat si kristali
u derdhen neper te me mermerime."

si tha keto  mbeshteti te dy duart
permbi bastun,dhe shtoi si neper lote:
" e keni rradhen ju per ta punuar
kete te bukur vresht,pa shok ne bote.
ta rritni te shendetshem,ta selitni,
ta doni si thesarin me me vlere;
dhe neve,qe aty e lame shpirtin,
na sillni neper mend ngandonjhere!.."
1989

***

kendej armik, andej edhe me zi,
edhe ne gjoks, edhe ne shpine plumba.
kurse,me klithma, neper qiellin gri
perplasin flatrat tufa  me pellumba,
pa ditur nga t'ia mbajne...Eh ,o njerez!
c'e paskeni kaq me mllef per njeri tjetrin?
nje cast duroni,vec nje grimez here
pushojeni kete orgji te eger,
te pakten, gjersa ne te tjera vise
te cajne e t'ikin,mbase pergjithmone,
keta te mjere zogj te dashurise,
qe i tromaksi cmenduria jone!
1992

----------


## Eagle

Poezia per Lasgushin e jashtzakonshme.,

Jorgo Bllaci ka qene poet shume i mire, gjynah qe njihet kaq pak

----------


## shigjeta

* * *  (1970)
Ne nje rreth miqsh me pyeten nje dite:
Pse, kur ne vjersha titulli mungon,
shenohen shpesh tre yje? Kjo tradite
ka mbetur kot, apo dicka tregon?

Ka yj te ndezur, ka dhe yj te shuar
qe drita, - u thash, - vazhdon u vjen mbi dhe,
po ka me larg dhe yj te pazbuluar,
se rrezja su ka mbrritur gjer tek ne.

Dhe poezia, porsi galaktikat,
Keshtu tre llojesh yjte e vet I ka;
Prandaj, kur svihen tituj mbi lirika,
Shenohen shpesh tre yje dhe nder ta,

I pari shpreh te bukuren qe shohim,
I dyti, ate qe ne kujtime rron,
Kurse I treti, ate qe ne se njohim
Po vete poezia e zbulon.


BALADE  (1958)
Sdi nga me vjen kjo kenge e mbytur shpendi,
Qe pa pushim ne zemer me bucet,
ne nje kafaz te bukur prej argjendi,
dikur me mbylli mizorisht nje mbret

Me roberine time zbukuroja,
Stolite e tij te ngurta ne saraje
Me kengen time brenges I tregoja
Sa me zhuriste shpirtin zeri I saj

Po nje mengjes dericken e kafazit
Se kush e hapiune u bera plumb!
Ne xhamat e dritares u perplasa
I theva e cava qiellit pa fund

Dhe si pushtova duke fluturuar
Me krahet gjake te thella kaltersi
E prita vdekjen pa u deshperuar
Sepse e ngopa shpirtin me liri


NETES (1958)
Kushtuar P.J.
Kaq e shtrenjte kurre sme je dukur,
Ti vertet nuk paske shembellim!
Ah, moj Neta, syte e tu te bukur
Cmendurisht I deshte miku im!

Nese kete cast I ngrysur meta
Duke te veshtruar ty keshtu 
Ti mos mu cudit aspak, moj Neta
Me kujtuan mikun syte e tu

Sa deshire do te kisha sonte
Tju veshtroja bashke qe te dy:
Vetem ta degjoje te kendonte 
Vargjet qe me zjarr tI thuri ty!

Ndoshta sot, qe vite pas la jeta,
Miku prap ne shpirt te mban diku
Ish e bukur dhembja e tij, moj Neta,
Aq sa cjane edhe dy syte e tu


DIELLI DHE VLAGA  (1988)
Nje djalosh si drita na takuan,
Duke shkuar rruges tri syzeza,
Dhe te trija befas fergelluan
Fshehtas njera-tjetres flake u ndezen.

Thote e para: Nga na vjen or djale?
Cere te ka sjelle?- ia kthen e dyta,
Me se vogles lemsh iu mblodhen fjalet,
Pati turp e nuk I ngriti syte.

Une jam  tha djali  vete dielli,
cere me ka sjelle? Dashuria.
Zbrita fluturim nga kup e qiellit,
te marr nuse nje nga ju te trija!

Flet e para: Po me zgjodhe mua
Behem hije, te flladis me ere.
Hidhet tjetra: Une behem krua
Te te shuaj zjarrin perngahere!

Me e vogla prap nuk flet e gjora,
Flake seshte e digjet porsi flake,
Bore seshte e befas porsi bora,
Shkrihet e I behet tokes vlage.

Mbetet I habitur djali-diell,
Qysh u zhduk kjo vajze kaq papritur?
E kerkon gjithkund e neper qiell,
Me se fundi ngjitet I merzitur.

Thuhet se dhe sot pas kaq kohe,
Syte I hedh ai nga lartesite,
Gjithe mall mbi toke se mos shohe,
Vashezen e dashur ndonje dite.

Papo thuhet edhe se syzeza,
Shkrire e bere vlage e thellesive,
Sapo ndjen  mbi dhe te parat rreze,
Zjarrin e te gjitha dashurive

Del e behet ves e ndrin e gjora,
Mbi kurora lulesh e mbi flete
Vasheza qe shkriu porsi bora,
Vlaga e thelle e tokes, jeta vete.

----------


## shigjeta

*VALLJA E OSMAN TAKES* _ (1989)_

Eh, mor Osman Taka,
Bir, Osman, me halle!
Vetetin me kordhe,
Shkrepetin me valle!

Ngrihesh si shqiponje,
Bie si fajkua,
Papo shkel mbi truall,
Si sorkadh mbi thua,

Sikur do te thuash:
"Ka barut kjo toke;
Rende po ta shkelesh,
Ben shaka me koke!"

"C'ben ky rrenjedale, -
Turfullon valiu,-
C'e pandeh litarin?
Loder cilimiu?"

Rreptas ti perdridhesh,
Porsi shakull ere!
C'i kujton halldupit
Pritat e limeret,

Pritat e asqeret,
Prere e grire strrallit...
Hijen e mehitit
C'i vervite ballit!

Eh, mor Osman Taka,
Bir, Osman me halle,
Nje pasha dovleti
Vrave me nje valle!

----------


## Flava

Dëshirë

Me vjen turp te qaj i heshtur,
si nje shelg perbri mocalit!
Dua te gjemoj pareshtur
Porsi lisi maje malit.

Rreth kurores , shpeseria
Le te mos me cicerojne
Qe prej zgavrave te mia
shkabat te te vigjelojne.

Deget e fuqishme dua
te me tunden neper ere
Papushuar permbi mua
bore e virgjer le te bjere.

Siper akujve te ftohte
do te ngjitem der te rete
S'do me vije keq ne ndodhte
te zhuritem nga rrufete!

Se n'u dashte te zhuritem
do zhuritem maje malit
Po s'do qaj e s'do nemitem
i perulur , bri mocalit.

----------


## Flava

Dy hapa larg

Dy hapa larg e vite per t'arritur
Atje ku bujarisht fal jeten djell i ndritur
Atje ku po na qajne per se gjalli

Dy hapa larg , dy hapa larg metane
Pas mureve te lagesht e te erret,
po na vajton liria , qe prej saj na ndane
sepse me fort e deshem nga te tjeret!

----------


## shigjeta

** * **

Shtegtar, qe kalon monopatit
Mos e nem kukuvajken e shkrete!
Lere zogn' e perbuzur prej fatit
Te kendoje pas qejfit te vet!

Kushedi c'i ka hypur ne koke
Kushedi se c'kujtim e gezon
Kete nate qe era mbi toke
Porsi kuje violinash ushton

_1957_

** * **

Kaq deshira ne po mbajme fshehur
Sa dhe vetes trembemi t'ia themi
Rrugeve te jetes, si te dehur
Endemi dhe s'dime se ku vemi...

_1957_

** * **

Brengen e madhe mbyta ne nje gote;
Si qenkam dehur sonte s'e kuptoj!
Per gjerat me te bukura ne bote
Sa me pelqen te rri e t'enderroj

Sa me pelqen gazmor t'i bie lires
Po ku te le mendimi te defresh?
Demon, demon i madh i hapesires
Akoma ti kerkon te me genjesh?

Ti po ma nxin me brenga djalerine
Ti po m'i shqyen brinjet, po me c'mend,-
Ose me kthe serishmi qetesine
Ose me sill ketu terbimin tend!

Se do t'i qepem qiellit kesaj nate
Per flokesh ta kap henen e me te
Te sillem hapesires se pamate
E te mos zbres mbi toke kurre me!

_1957_

----------


## shigjeta

*****

Gjithe fusha humbi neper mjegull
E brengosur hena e plote ndrin
Cpo me thua, moj fatlumja pjergull
Qe mbi gjoks te plepit shushurin?

Ti, perbri cdo druri te te mbillnin
Do ta dridhje shtatin plot harbim
Sdo te ndieje brenga te te ndrydhnin
Se ti snjeh as mall, as pikellim

Por, e shtrenjta ime larg, moj pjergull
Bri nje tjetri, brengen spermban dot
Tret veshtrimn e dhembshur neper mjegull
Edhe, mbase, fshehtas qan me lot

_1960_


*****

Ne fshehtazi shkembejme shpesh veshtrime
Po sot nje hon i thelle po na ndan;
Ne fund te tij, si foshnjeze jetime
Me dhembje dashuria jone qan

Pa ditur se perse, pa lot, pa fjale
Pa puthje, ne u ndame neper terr
Pasionet u roniten me ngadale
Dhe humben ne nje mjegull plot mister

Dhe sot, qe me pendim, me mall a vojtje
Te shkuaren sikush ne shpirt permban
Ne heshtim kryeulur e me drojtje
Si vjollca, anes honit qe na ndan

_1961_

----------


## Diabolis

më pëlqen kjo vera e këtushme
e vjetër dhe e mirë
mos më lini me dy gllënqka
kam kohë që s'kam pirë

----------


## Shiu

Kam pasur fatin te njoftohem me te bijen e Jorgo Bllacit, e cila ma dhuroi nje liber biografi te tij. Pranoj se ishte hera e pare qe degjoja kete emer, thjesht nga injoranca ime dhe pa e hapur librin nuk dija se cfare begatie do gjeja aty. Mora si dhurate edhe nje liber me poezi te Eseninit, dhe besoj se ato vargje te poetit rus tingellojne me bukur ne shqip se sa ne rusishten e vet origjinale. Jo kot e ka marre dekoraten si perkthyesi me i mire i rusishtes nga presidenti rus.

Shkepus ca vargje prekese te tij qe me kane pelqyer jashte mase:

_Na zuri bora, pa na rënë fletët,
U zbardhëm para kohe, miku im!
E ç'i gëzuam, ç'i kuptuam jetës? - 
Na shkoi e tëra hap dhe zhgënjim...

Ç'mallkim i rëndë, nga s'e dimë as vetë,
Na paska ndjekur prapa si ndëshkim?
Na mbuloi bora, pa na rënë fletët...
Si do ta shkojmë dimrin, miku im?_

----------


## ChuChu

Mban mend? Kesaj rruge dolem 
Naten e lamtumires. 
Fjalet qe nuk i folem 
Shiu ja tha erresires. 

S'di sonte kendej kalova 
Kohet si lashe menjane, 
Befas m'u duk se degjova 
Dy zera,si zerat tane.. 

Njeri dic foli per mallin, 
Tjetri sikur psheretiu... 
E dashur ,ne ishim valle 
Apo erresira dhe shiu?

----------


## Larsus

> _Postuar më parë nga D D_ 
> *më pëlqen kjo vera e këtushme
> e vjetër dhe e mirë
> mos më lini me dy gllënqka
> kam kohë që s'kam pirë*


kaq eshte kjo? vetem kaq?  :i ngrysur:

----------


## shigjeta

*Plaku i urës*

Qëmoti, thonë, te një urë e gurtë
Tre vetë deshën tiknin nga kjo botë
Por ua kuptoka mendjen një  i urtë:
Çe keqe ju ka gjetur?  vjen u thotë

Ia kthen mi riu: Miken që më deshi,
Një tjetri sot ia shpien me dasmorë
Ja ti shpëtove, - foli plaku e qeshi, -
por kur të marrë vesh ajo e gjorë
Çia gjeti mikun, pika mund ti bjerë
Nuk tardhka pakëz keq? Ky mbeti shtangur
Dhe në mendime ra një copëz herë, 
Pastaj u ngrit e shkoi nga kish ardhur

I vjen të dytit radha: Mos më pyet!
Lirinë humba e kot që rroj në botë! 
Rënkon së thelli, ky pa ngritur kryet.
Po nuk ke humbur jetën!  plaku i thotë 
Dhe kur ke jetën, ke një lumë gjaku, 
Paguaje me çmim të tij lirinë!
U bind dhe ky nga fjalët që tha plaku
La urën pas e humbi në luginë

I treti fillikat mbi urë mbeti
Nga pamja e vrarë, dukej më i mjeri
Po ty, - i flet i urti, - çhall të gjeti?
Ai mezi përgjigjet: Humba nderin
Dhe seç kërkon të shtojë nëpër dhëmbë
Po nuk e lënë drithmat edhe lotët
Ahere plaku merr një gur të rëndë
Ia var në qafë e Mos e zgjat!  i thotë
Mos është i ftohtë uji  mërmëriti
tek dridhej tjetri, por nga buza shkau!
Dhe stha njeri për të: I ndrittë shpirti!
As lumi që e mori nuk e qau

_1989_

----------


## Agim Doçi

Poetin e shquar dhe të talentuar e futën në burg "shokët"...Sa keq! Jorgo ishte një shpirt krijues i veçantë. Ai ishte i një lloji të tillë që zor e e arrin poet tjetër. Po ja kjo ishte "demokracia" e monizmit enverian...
Nerim këtij njeriu të paharrueshëm si për nga arti krijues ashtu edhe për shpirtin e sinqertë dhe rrebel!

----------


## Veshtrusja

> ** * **
> 
> Shtegtar, qe kalon monopatit
> Mos e nem kukuvajken e shkrete!
> Lere zogn' e perbuzur prej fatit
> Te kendoje pas qejfit te vet!
> 
> Kushedi c'i ka hypur ne koke
> Kushedi se c'kujtim e gezon
> ...


* * * 

*Porsi kuje violinash pareshtur
Ere e marre mbi dhe po ushton.
Ne korijen e thelle e te zhveshur
Kukuvajka me gaz po kendon.*

Shtegtar, qe kalon monopatit
Mos e nem kukuvajken e shkrete!
Lere zogn' e perbuzur prej fatit
Te kendoje pas qejfit te vet!

Kushedi c'i ka hypur ne koke
Kushedi se c'kujtim e gezon
Kete nate qe era mbi toke
Porsi kuje violinash, ushton!

----------


## Veshtrusja

> *
> .......................................
> ja keshtu,moj mike,qenka jeta:
> ndodh qe nganjehere,per cudi,
> lodhet prej mesimeve te veta
> edhe behet foshnje ,porsi ti .
> .....................................*


*  *  *

Ti kedo mbi dhe do ta cuditje,
Mike moj, qe s'vure mend nje here;
Kur me sheh me vajza ne shetitje,
Pse serishmi behesh pike e vrer?

Foshnje ishe, foshnje, mike, mbete,
Ndonse per dike tani je grua;
C'dreqin ke, c't'u shkrep pas kaqe vjetesh,
Qe xheloze behesh prap per mua?

Une kurre ty s'ta kam rrefyer
Brengen, qe ne shpirt mezi permbaj,
Dashuria, dashuri' e fyer,
Gur me ben e nuk me le te qaj.

Ja, keshtu, moj mike, qenka jeta:
Ndodh qe nga nje here, per cudi,
Lodhet prej mesimeve te veta,
Edhe behet foshnje, porsi ti.

Ne s'e qeshim tekanjozen jete,
Po kur ne gabojme, ajo harron:
Ndonse marrezira ben dhe vete,
Rende ne na tall e na ndeshkon.

Mike, qe me bere te trishtuar,
Te te qesh, as qe me shkon nder mend, -
Eshte i gjere shpirt i perveluar,
Ka nje vend dhe per gabimin tend!

1961

----------


## Veshtrusja

*   *   *

Sa pisk e kam, sa dhembje ndiej, sa dua
Te me perpije brenda dheu i zi!
Oh, zgjate doren sonte edhe mbi mua,
Te ngrohten dore, o mema Shqiperi!

Jam i semure, buza po me dridhet,
Ketu ne gjoks dicka me shpon, si gjemb,
Nje lemsh, nj'i forte xhung ne fyt me mblidhet,
S'marr fryme dot, cdo pejz ne trup me dhemb.

Nje cast me merr ne gjirin tend te shenjte
Te mbeshtes kryet e te qaj, te qaj,
Ashtu sic mund te qajne, o meme e shtrenjte,
Vec foshnjat dhe fajtoret e pafaj!

1964

----------


## Veshtrusja

*   *   *

S'i mbaj meri per vitet e rinise,
Qe nje nga nje po m'ikin pa gezim
As jetes plot andrralla, as dashurise,
Qe u tall ashtu sic desh me fatin tim.

Askend nuk e kujtoj per keq ne bote, -
Ne zemren time shteg te mbyllur s'ka
Mjafton nje fjale e cilter, fjale e ngrohte,
Qe te me besh prape mik e prape vella.

1967

----------


## Veshtrusja

*  *  *

Une ngjaj me bredhat neper male,
Qe te blerte mbeten ne cdo stine,
Qe nuk ka c'u ben acari i eger
Me debore e shi e suferine.

Ajr' i paster, trualli i forte
Valle u jep atyre kaq rini?
Ku ta dish? Natyra ka dhe ligje,
Qe prej nesh i fsheh me xhelozi.

Une ngjaj me bredhat, por, ne dimer,
Tek mbi supe boren pres i heshtur,
Mendja me rri larg te nje qershize,
Qe acari i ngrire e gjen te zhveshur...

1967

----------


## Kandili 1

*****

Petalet bien ; era mengadale
I hedh mbi gjurmat,qe le mikja pas.
E shoh tek shkon e heshtur dhe nje fjale,
Per lamtumire, s`kam fuqi t`ia flas.

E c`mund t`i them?Degjon te kthehet valle
Serishmi zogu , qe mergimin nis,
Kur tjeter vis kerkon e s`e ze malli
Per cerdhen a per strehen qe braktis?

Papritur, te rrembyera rrekera
Ne shpirt me mbysin dhembjen pa kufi!
Petalet bienheshtas shket pranvera,

Roniten te perkoheshmet stoli
Nje grusht kujtimesh qe shperndau era,
Ja c`qe , se fundi , gjithe kjo dashuri !


1962

----------

